# sratford, or holland?



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

Hey everyone! 
I am curious as to whether or not anyone has heard anything about stratford's culinary program, and if so, what you may have heard. It's alot closer to home that the culinary institute of canada, and that (as far as i have learned) is the only benefit to the other. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## appleannie (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi,,,living in Peterborough also.

When I was considering returning to school and taking my apprenticeship, I considered George Brown and Stratford.

The remarks on both of these were excellent, but looking over the prospectus from both, I would personally have considered and probably chosen Stratford.

However, as things work out, for personal reasons, I took my courses at Fleming.

Don't know about Holland, but Stratford is a nice community, small enough but busy enough to complete your internship at some pretty fine restaurants.

Good Luck with your choices.


----------

